# Memorization : Best Practices?



## Martin O (Jan 30, 2011)

As a new member of the Fraternity, I find myself amazed at the amount of memorization that goes into our degree work, especially on the part of the officers. At some future point in my Travels I would love to participate in the intiation of others and was wondering if any of the more experienced brethren could suggest any techniques that would make remembering all that information easier. I guess i was hoping for something other that relentless repetition


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 30, 2011)

Attend as many degrees as you possibly can.  As you familiarize yourself with the work you'll notice that you are going over the words in your head.  That's time to set down an listen to a degree team go over their work.  

Hoping for something other than relentless repetition?  :36:

Get straight back to me when you find that answer.:52:


God speed, you young folks are the future of masonry.


----------



## Benton (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I can't speak to NJ memory work, but I know for some of the memory work in TX people have made up mnemonic devices to help them remember at least the sequence of things, acronyms and such. But, generally speaking, it does come down to relentless repetition.  Personally, I kind of find that aspect enjoyable.

I would also try to participate in degrees when I could, if I were you. I know that as one of the young up and coming MM in my lodge, though I'm not an officer myself I'm often thrown into various seats if an officer is missing. Immersion and frantic memorization is certainly experience, and I've temporarily sat in most of the officers spots at this point, giving me a rough run down of all the various responsibilities and lines, etc. It's certainly helped me understand the general workings of the lodge better.


----------



## David Duke (Jan 30, 2011)

Practice,practice practice................did I mention you need to practice?


----------



## Martin O (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Brethren, guess its time to buckle down and dust off the brain cells


----------



## Nate C. (Jan 31, 2011)

As has been stated earlier, never miss an opportunity to visit a lodge when you can watch a degree or a proficiency test. This exposure helps considerably with the memory work.


----------



## Ashlar (Jan 31, 2011)

As stated , attend as many meetings and degrees as possible so you can learn the flow of the work . Then choose a lecture you would like to commit to memory and read it over and over and over again until you can read it without hesitation and stumbling over words . Then start breaking the lecture down into small sections , put one sentence to memory and keep reciting it until you can recite it smoothly without hesitation and then slowly add to it .


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 31, 2011)

As stated above, attend degree ceremonies whenever you get the chance.  While watching the degrees take place, piece it all together and learn the order and what takes place where and why.  Get the flow of the degree as it were.  Many lodges also have some kind of work night or floor school.  Take advantage of these, they are great teaching tools along with extra chances to bond with your brothers.  

Another good tool, is when you are at home alone or with a brother Mason, set up a room like the lodge room and practice walking through the degree doing the parts you can.  The visual cues as well as the physical mechanic of the degree will help you in your work.  

I would also start with a small part in a degree.  Learn it.  I can't speak for the NJ work, but in Texas we have parts that only have a few lines in the degree.  Learn those first.  They will give you a foundation which to grow from.  Plus it will give you a chance to take part in the degrees as you learn other parts.  And ask the more experienced brothers putting on the degree for pointers.  Most are more then happy to share their experience with an eager brother.


----------



## peace out (Jan 31, 2011)

repetition coupled with understanding what is being said


----------



## JTM (Jan 31, 2011)

With my candidates, the first week or two is usually spent "learning how to learn."  It's really just learning to connect what you are saying with "does this really make sense?" and "oh yea, that's a good way to put what happened."  Oftentimes, the candidate will repeat back an answer and my question is "Think about what you just said, does that make sense?"  

It was definitely one of the most tough lessons for me to learn in masonry, but now that I have it down, I can usually get really close to the correct answer without too much trouble... same for the candidates.  

With some candidates, a good set of hand signals is helpful.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 31, 2011)

JTM said:


> With some candidates, a good set of hand signals is helpful.



Hand signals always help.  They help trigger the memory without having to tell them the word.  I have had guys ask me why the brother who instructed me and many of my brother helps patting his butt.  I grin and tell him, "Right side is '*ass*ist', left side 'rear'."  Then you can see the light bulb actually light up above their heads. lol


----------



## tomasball (Jan 31, 2011)

1:  identify words you are not familiar with, and get comfortable with their pronunciation and meaning.
2:  spot words that rhyme or alliterate.  There are lots of them in the work, and remembering them can keep the flow of words coming.


----------



## Martin O (Jan 31, 2011)

Lots of great advice 
Im so proud of my new found band of Brothers


----------



## David Duke (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> Hand signals always help. They help trigger the memory without having to tell them the word. I have had guys ask me why the brother who instructed me and many of my brother helps patting his butt. I grin and tell him, "Right side is '*ass*ist', left side 'rear'." Then you can see the light bulb actually light up above their heads. lol


 
I've always used hand signals when teaching but really didn't realize how much until I taught a blind brother last year, I really had to make sure that he had everything right and didn't need the ques.


----------



## JTM (Jan 31, 2011)

David Duke said:


> I've always used hand signals when teaching but really didn't realize how much until I taught a blind brother last year, I really had to make sure that he had everything right and didn't need the ques.



wow, interesting challenge.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the comments about visualizing the degree. When doing the work try to memorize thoughts not words.  Memorize the flow from item to item throughout the degree. This will help you understand the "why" and the "order" of the words. This will help you say the correct words in the correct order. It will also help you remember the work years later.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 2, 2011)

All of the above suggestions are good ones, and I would like to add the following commentary:

From a coach or mentor stand point I can offer some advice. First, make certain that the newly Brother understands the meaning of every phrase of the memory work. In order to do this you the instructor must be able to explain the meaning of every question and response.  Do not offer yourself to be an instructor if you do not fully understand the lessons to which you are volunteering to teach, it is a waste of your time and his. Be careful to not concentrate on the speed of the lesson. I would much rather take 6 months, the full term of a year, or even longer to teach a Brother the meaning and beauty of the lessons, than teach them meaningless words and phrases. When the student understands what he is saying and why, the memory ability becomes much, much stronger.

One thing that I have learned to be key during instruction, especially the lessons of the EA... Utilize the Lodge room. Walk the Brother step by step through each part of the lesson. It is amazing what the mind can ingest when visual and physical aides are used. Think of it like this, when we are preparing or practicing to confer a degree, we generally do not do so from the comfort of the sideline during floor school; we actually walk through the degree. It is a major aide to the memory. In the case of "hand signals", yes they are great but worthless to one who can not see them but may be able to "see" if you do it my style.

Lastly, keep the time of your sessions down to approximately 15 to 30 minutes. The mind is limited on the amount of new data that it can ingest at one time, usually 15 minutes tops. It is okay to review for longer periods overall, but limit the new stuff and do it first. For example, 10-15 minutes of new lesson followed by 15 minutes of review (older and new material).


Of course all of this is my own opinion, you can do with it as you wish. Everyone has their own style, keep up the good work!


----------



## Zack (Feb 2, 2011)

Brother Stewart, I certainly agree with your suggestion to utilize the lodge room.  Especially for the EA Degree instruction.
I walk the Brother thru it several times and it seems that once they get the"chronological" order in their minds it helps tremendously.
It helps the Brother to become comfortable being in the Lodge Room.  It also ilicits  quite a few questions and allows you to impart a little Masonic Education as you go along.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> Another good tool, is when you are at home alone or with a brother Mason, set up a room like the lodge room and practice walking through the degree doing the parts you can. The visual cues as well as the physical mechanic of the degree will help you in your work.



I must agree strongly with Brother Dave.  In teaching candidates I have had very good success teaching them as we blocked our way around the lodge room.  Most people are visual and relate to going over their work at, say, the alter or the northeast corner.  It gives them an idea of where they are and keeps them from getting lost.  I enjoy teaching with the lodge room as a stage.   If a new brother is having a hard time getting lost in the work this usually helps ... and rather quickly.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 2, 2011)

These all sound like great knowledge from great experience.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 3, 2011)

A lot of times when I'm driving alone for long distances I'll recite aloud the work for each degree.  It really passes the time, and keeps it fresh.  If you get really bored, sing it.


----------



## Martin O (Feb 14, 2011)

Im just amazed at the difference between now and when I started this thread. I am ready for my exam. Thank you Brothers for the great advice. It's been a big help. Onward and upward


----------



## davidterrell80 (Feb 14, 2011)

Being a visual learner, I drew a floor plan on a piece of poster board and used my son's little green fighting men to represent the action. The grenade-thrower represented "one" of the ruffians and the candidate switched between the rifleman firing from the shoulder, the kneeling bazooka-man, and the prone rifleman, as appropriate. My mentor heard about this and invited me to demonstrate the exercise to some assembled PMs. So, I rehearsed the initiation of "Mr. Rock, Sergeant, USMC"

I hammed it up. They laughed their backsides off. But, I got it all right.

David


----------



## AMcClure (Feb 14, 2011)

Good luck on you exam Brother!



Martin O said:


> Im just amazed at the difference between now and when I started this thread. I am ready for my exam. Thank you Brothers for the great advice. It's been a big help. Onward and upward


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 14, 2011)

davidterrell80 said:


> Being a visual learner, I drew a floor plan on a piece of poster board and used my son's little green fighting men to represent the action. The grenade-thrower represented "one" of the ruffians and the candidate switched between the rifleman firing from the shoulder, the kneeling bazooka-man, and the prone rifleman, as appropriate. My mentor heard about this and invited me to demonstrate the exercise to some assembled PMs. So, I rehearsed the initiation of "Mr. Rock, Sergeant, USMC"
> 
> I hammed it up. They laughed their backsides off. But, I got it all right.
> 
> David



This has to be the most unique way of learning it I've heard.  As I often tell people, different method work for different people.  Figure out what works for you, and it sounds like you did.  

Good luck on your exam Brother Martin!!


----------

